# Okay, okay, okay



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PFURY CIVIL WAR

the 'prudes'

Xenon
GG
ABB
hyphen/fattykins/buffalobill/etc
D-boy
slckr
acestro
Jewelz (Mr. buttsecks)
DippyEggs
Trigga (who has the silly name of THADON for now)

supporters of 'porn-fury'

Bullsnake
joey'd
Ex0dus
Piranha Guy Dan
2piranha 2fury
mdmedicine
CoREy
Timbz???

I'm forgetting who else is on either side. Just pick a side and let's do this thing!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

*goes jihad on your asses with an ied*


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

I had to lift the "Ignore" feature to see this post and now I see it was worth it :laugh:

Well done!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

cant we just be freinds?

i cant help it, im canadian


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

Cool, bullsnake has fry... are they natts?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I had to lift the "Ignore" feature to see this post and now I see it was worth it :laugh:
> 
> Well done!


we are friends again.
















/dresses up as tree to get a hug


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i for one, would like to stand in the middle of this battle field because i am on niether side. o wait...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

THERE IS NO MIDDLE!!!!!

THIS IS WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Hes a witch!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

But seriously, why all the ruckus? Let things settle before we all get bent out of shape.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

he will be back... my opinion hes an older member who got bored and decided to stir the pot.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

the couldren. muahahaha


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

mmm very nice..

WAIT I SEE HYPHEN WTF?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

just by looking at the list it looks like the list of the prudes is filling up with all the gay people on this site.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

xenon + gg + abb + hyphen aka fattykins aka buffalo bill = gay?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Apott05 said:


> just by looking at the list it looks like the list of the prudes is filling up with all the gay people on this site.


oooh, such insults


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Apott, you are so cool.

wait.

no.

I meant stupid.









beware of hyphen, he is a shape-shifter and will change names to confuse you. Prude-fury will be victorious!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Apott05 said:


> just by looking at the list it looks like the list of the prudes is filling up with all the gay people on this site.


























acestro, i'd like to be added to the list of prudes, please. then let's go and have butt-sex


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> just by looking at the list it looks like the list of the prudes is filling up with all the gay people on this site.


























acestro, i'd like to be added to the list of prudes, please. then let's go and have butt-sex








[/quote]










okay.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

doddododoodododooo tops..


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha i soon realized the & made more sense as a +.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> haha i soon realized the & made more sense as a +.


+ a brain.. = possibility of a understandable sentence.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am not a prude !

sincerely,

Richard Simmons


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i like seeing some hto girl pics on the board once in a while but if it gets too far or a mod feels it may be to revealing than i guess it should be stopped.

There just mods and doing their jobs. Their are about 50 million porn sites out there no need to come to a fish forum just to get it on


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i call dibs on jewelz's bum. i loves me a muscular man


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Damnit!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Peace


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

peace in the middle east


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I am not a prude !
> 
> sincerely,
> 
> Richard Simmons


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> peace in the middle east


rain in spain


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

moslty on the plain?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Prudes are winning?

how ghey.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Wait im the only prude under the age of 35.~


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

IMO kids need this site more then an adult more experienced aquarist.We all need to embrace the fact that this will never be a porn site, even if we do chase all the adolescent piranha owners away as we did with QT.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> IMO kids need this site more then an adult more experienced aquarist.We all need to embrace the fact that this will never be a porn site, even if we do chase all the adolescent piranha owners away as we did with QT.


sooo..... what side are you on?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

acestro said:


> Wait im the only prude under the age of 35.~


actually no... but very funny.









fat head :rasp:

[/quote]


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> IMO kids need this site more then an adult more experienced aquarist.We all need to embrace the fact that this will never be a porn site, even if we do chase all the adolescent piranha owners away as we did with QT.


sooo..... what side are you on?








[/quote]

i miss-read I thought it said fart head...ahahahaha


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

no longer likes pink .


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> IMO kids need this site more then an adult more experienced aquarist.We all need to embrace the fact that this will never be a porn site, even if we do chase all the adolescent piranha owners away as we did with QT.


sooo..... what side are you on?








[/quote]

i miss-read I thought it said fart head...ahahahaha
[/quote]


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

since no one watns me here im gonna go start a good bye thread!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> since no one watns me here im gonna go start a good bye thread!










here we go AGAIN!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hahahal ol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

prudes win

prudes win


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i wasnt here thats not fair i was making room to set up another 5 foot tank


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i wasnt here thats not fair i was making room to set up another 5 foot tank


100 gallon? 5 foot tanks are awesome.

Hey! WTF?! Talking about fish on this website???









Boobies rule in prude-fury


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

RIP Thread #5 !!1!one!1!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Derailing threads ^^^


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> RIP Thread #5 !!1!one!1!


??? DAmnit thats right im not allowed to post outside a quick heads up ... im so sorry hipster.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and I'm not allowed to start any more threads after AQHU









Prudes rule

Prudes rule

/wants to lock the PiranhaGuyDan hotgirl thread

suggestive images of boob licking are there, and the boobies arent birds either!!!!!

/has an idea of 18 and up Lounge and NWS labels for certain threads


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

HI HYPHEN!!!! why did u change ur name fatty?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

denno :/


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

acestro said:


> i wasnt here thats not fair i was making room to set up another 5 foot tank


100 gallon? 5 foot tanks are awesome.

Hey! WTF?! Talking about fish on this website???









Boobies rule in prude-fury
[/quote]
hahahaha nice


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PICK A SIDE

PICK A SIDE

prude or porn fury

YOU DECIDE!!!!!!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

PRUNE FURY!!!!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

rocker said:


> i like seeing some hto girl pics on the board once in a while *but if it gets too far or a mod feels it may be to revealing than i guess it should be stopped. *
> *There just mods and doing their jobs. Their are about 50 million porn sites out there no need to come to a fish forum just to get it on *


:nod:

P-fury didn't become the best piranha info site on the net from lots of T & A being posted in the lounge. 
Let the mods do the difficult task of keeping the site 'sort of' in control. When it gets out of hand, something has to be done.
_Girls look great and all_, but there are literally thousands of sites you can go for those pics.

It was a tough decision, but I think Hypen made the right call.

DiPpY=prude lol

Not trying to get with Ace, tho.. He already has a boy freend









Maybe the '18 n up swimsuit forum might keep everyone happy here.. I dunno


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

wait.... prune?



DiPpY eGgS said:


> i like seeing some hto girl pics on the board once in a while *but if it gets too far or a mod feels it may be to revealing than i guess it should be stopped. *
> *There just mods and doing their jobs. Their are about 50 million porn sites out there no need to come to a fish forum just to get it on *


:nod:

P-fury didn't become the best piranha info site on the net from lots of T & A being posted in the lounge. 
Let the mods do the difficult task of keeping the site 'sort of' in control. When it gets out of hand, something has to be done.
_Girls look great and all_, but there are literally thousands of sites you can go for those pics.

It was a tough decision, but I think Hypen made the right call.

DiPpY=prude lol

Not trying to get with Ace, tho.. He already has a boy freend









[/quote]

freendS, I'm trying to pick up Jewelz too.









but I agree, they're trying to keep things "sort of" in control. Which is not easy.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> i like seeing some hto girl pics on the board once in a while *but if it gets too far or a mod feels it may be to revealing than i guess it should be stopped. *
> *There just mods and doing their jobs. Their are about 50 million porn sites out there no need to come to a fish forum just to get it on *


:nod:

P-fury didn't become the best piranha info site on the net from lots of T & A being posted in the lounge. 
Let the mods do the difficult task of keeping the site 'sort of' in control. When it gets out of hand, something has to be done.
_Girls look great and all_, but there are literally thousands of sites you can go for those pics.

It was a tough decision, but I think Hypen made the right call.

DiPpY=prude lol

Not trying to get with Ace, tho.. He already has a boy freend









Maybe the '18 n up swimsuit forum might keep everyone happy here.. I dunno
[/quote]

i no longer believe in god.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

As I near my 1000th post, I must admit that although I am not in support of full on "Porn-fury," I am in support of the postings of the one who's snake is called Bull. However, I would like to see the rules changed to allow it, if possible.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

agreed with the 18 and up idea, not sure how easy it would be to enforce. Perhaps the new RIP section would be 18 and up?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> i no longer believe in god.


Why, Slick, WHY!!!

(slick has vendetta against me--wishes death to come upon me)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

mdmedicine said:


> As I near my 1000th post, I must admit that although I am not in support of full on "Porn-fury," I am in support of the postings of the one who's snake is called Bull. However, I would like to see the rules changed to allow it, if possible.


Points to Hall of Fame where MDMEDICINE can feel free to spam up to 1000 posts. You can even post about Miss/Mister Coulter.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Im saying if we need to lets do it.... i think they can do it when they join ask their birthday or something? i know ppl can lie ...

other sites have it were they have a lounge but then they have like a 'Pub' where anything goes.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> > i no longer believe in god.
> 
> 
> Me too
> ...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> > i no longer believe in god.
> 
> 
> Why, Slick, WHY!!!
> ...


wishes death upon thine enemies..

dont worry i still believe in God just not god.

and i do not wish any harm on my fellow prune fury.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

acestro said:


> agreed with the 18 and up idea, not sure how easy it would be to enforce. Perhaps the new RIP section would be 18 and up?


Exactly.. that is the problem.. where will it end up, or end? Sounds like trouble for any would be mod.
I won't take that job, for sure


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

adds Dippy to prudes


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

I dont like the idea of an 18 and up forum, but if there were one, I would make it similar to what the Hall of Fame is right now, a subforum of the Lounge. I dont know why it would be neccesary on a Piranha Forum tho. Maybe someone on here could make thier own forum and be allowed to advert it to members here on Fury?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> agreed with the 18 and up idea, not sure how easy it would be to enforce. Perhaps the new RIP section would be 18 and up?


Exactly.. that is the problem.. where will it end up, or end? Sounds like trouble for any would be mod.
I won't take that job, for sure
[/quote]
hmmm... that would be me too.







maybe you have a good point!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

trigga tried that with Quantums forum but some people got mad about it.

and id moderate the 18 plus forum .. at least till i left..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

acestro said:


> > i no longer believe in god.
> 
> 
> Me too
> ...











[/quote]


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> > i no longer believe in god.
> 
> 
> Me too
> ...











[/quote]
















[/quote]

i like goats... they never say no.. just bahhhh bahhhh


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

acestro said:


> adds Dippy to prudes














> i like goats... they never say no.. just bahhhh bahhhh


what about sheep?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> adds Dippy to prudes














> i like goats... they never say no.. just bahhhh bahhhh


what about sheep?
[/quote]

oh deer do i have the wrong animal. ?


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

acestro said:


> As I near my 1000th post, I must admit that although I am not in support of full on "Porn-fury," I am in support of the postings of the one who's snake is called Bull. However, I would like to see the rules changed to allow it, if possible.


Points to Hall of Fame where MDMEDICINE can feel free to spam up to 1000 posts. You can even post about Miss/Mister Coulter.







[/quote]

Is this OK???


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

mdmedicine said:


> As I near my 1000th post, I must admit that although I am not in support of full on "Porn-fury," I am in support of the postings of the one who's snake is called Bull. However, I would like to see the rules changed to allow it, if possible.


Points to Hall of Fame where MDMEDICINE can feel free to spam up to 1000 posts. You can even post about Miss/Mister Coulter.







[/quote]

Is this OK???









[/quote]

yes, but post HERE:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1737170


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

idiot this isnt the hot girl thread.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> idiot this isnt the hot girl thread.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

acestro said:


> idiot this isnt the hot girl thread.











[/quote]

sorry i relapsed.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> idiot this isnt the hot girl thread.


Nice to see you have expanded your repertoire of vocabulary words. Is idiot your new word for the day? I can't believe I wasted my 1000th post on you.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

acestro said:


> agreed with the 18 and up idea, not sure how easy it would be to enforce. Perhaps the new RIP section would be 18 and up?


That would be an idea!Also password protect it so noobs can't enter and get ethugged,this way members only can play with themselves.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

mdmedicine said:


> idiot this isnt the hot girl thread.


Nice to see you have expanded your repertoire of vocabulary words. Is idiot your new word for the day? I can't believe I wasted my 1000th post on you.
[/quote]










nice going slckr


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

mdmedicine said:


> idiot this isnt the hot girl thread.


Nice to see you have expanded your repertoire of vocabulary words. Is idiot your new word for the day? I can't believe I wasted my 1000th post on you.
[/quote]

sorry .


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> idiot this isnt the hot girl thread.


Nice to see you have expanded your repertoire of vocabulary words. Is idiot your new word for the day? I can't believe I wasted my 1000th post on you.
[/quote]

sorry .







[/quote]

No sweat man.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

now that slckr pushed mdmeds to the other side it's a close battle

(edits list)


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

he said no swear he is still a prune.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Got ya back ace!! Srry timbz..cant back u on this..the porno threadz are gettin kinda whack.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

wants to be on the dark side, but is scared of what kind of gross thinhs one would see if this forum whent pg 18 or whatever.

oh What the hell PORN FURY FTW§§§


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Puts THADON on the prude/prune side

waits for COReey


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

VIVA LE REVOLUTION!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> wants to be on the dark side, but is scared of what kind of gross thinhs one would see if this forum whent pg 18 or whatever.
> 
> oh What the hell PORN FURY FTW§§§


noted. The battle intensifies!!!!!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

btw ace...just offically sent a pm to GG to change my name back to Trigga









how is this war gonna happen?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

but without bullsnake what is pornfury ..

and we have the power of dippy eggs and the goats on our side!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> but without bullsnake what is pornfury ..
> 
> and we have the power of dippy eggs and the goats on our side!


cant lose with goats, that's what lucyfer always said.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dippy herez the plan...create a jungle of underwater plants and that will be our headquarters...from there we do full scale attacks against the POrn Fury supporters!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

oh i wish we had lucy here to sneak around..

sidenote ace have u checked the leader board lately?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> oh i wish we had lucy here to sneak around..
> 
> sidenote ace have u checked the leader board lately?


dirty!









/prepares for battle

/is afraid of the strong right hands of the masturbators

/considers sending a link to real porn sites might be the ultimate key to victory


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

we could get their threads shut down...

send a martyr of our own..

i elect Trigga to kamakaze .


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> we could get their threads shut down...
> 
> send a martyr of our own..
> *
> i elect Trigga to kamakaze .*


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

THADON said:


> we could get their threads shut down...
> 
> send a martyr of our own..
> *
> i elect Trigga to kamakaze .*











[/quote]










and it's kamikaze.










too funny. Including the aquatic plant refuge we all hide in.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

MODs, you're about as useful as a poopy-flavored lollipop.









waits for ban


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

acestro said:


> we could get their threads shut down...
> 
> send a martyr of our own..
> *
> i elect Trigga to kamakaze .*











[/quote]










and it's kamikaze.










too funny. Including the aquatic plant refuge we all hide in.








[/quote]

courtesy of Dippy Eggs


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

IBB

in before ban?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PRUDES/MOD's YOURE GOING DOWN!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

BRING IT


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ALL FOR XENON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

3800











slckr69 said:


> ALL FOR XENON!!!!!!!!


AND XENON FOR XENON


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

GET HUNG BULLSNAKE!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

VIVA LE REVOLUTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

:laugh: ^


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

THADON said:


> Dippy herez the plan...create a jungle of underwater plants and that will be our headquarters...from there we do full scale attacks against the POrn Fury supporters!!


I'm already scouting from the hedges..











> courtesy of Dippy Eggs


Ya, there is a plant giveaway in the works.. Trigga is on the list of would be winners now









(makes sure there is thick brush in the package)


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> idiot this isnt the hot girl thread.


It's ok...

Man Coulter is neither hot nor a girl...

AND... Enlist me in the porn-fury army!!

Death to the prude overlords!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> :laugh: ^

















owlboy ya just moved up a notch in my book


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

let the games begin!!! haha


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

tonight we die








team monkey is in sector Bravo over. we have visual of prudes. confirm target over


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

*hyphen sets mode +b porn-fury*


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I am RockinTimbz. And I see a whole army of P-Furians, here in defiance of tyranny! You have come to fight as free men. And free men you are! What will you do without freedom? Will you fight?"

"All the MODs against us?" - Bullsnake shouted. "No! We will run - and live!"

Yes. Fight and you may die. Run and you will live.. at least awhile. And dying in your beds many years from now, would you be willing to trade all the days from this day to that for one chance, just one chance to come back here and tell the MODs that they may take our lives but they will never take our freedom!"
​


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> I am RockinTimbz. And I see a whole army of P-Furians, here in defiance of tyranny! You have come to fight as free men. And free men you are! What will you do without freedom? Will you fight?"
> 
> "All the MODs against us?" - Bullsnake shouted. "No! We will run - and live!"
> 
> ...


...

*takes your freedom*


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

hyphen said:


> ...
> 
> *takes your freedom*


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Have you guys even considered what your fighting against? the mods wield the power, they could ban every single porn-furians asses with a few actions in the control panel









Your fighting a battle you cannot win. 
In fact i recommend the mods terminate the lounge indefinatly! the Porn-furians will be defeeated!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Have you guys even considered what your fighting against? the mods wield the power, they could ban every single porn-furians asses with a few actions in the control panel :rasp:
> 
> Your fighting a battle you cannot win.
> In fact i recommend the mods terminate the lounge indefinatly! the Porn-furians will be defeeated!


YOU WERE BEAT UP AS A CHILD WERENT YOU







YOU MAKE ME SICK


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

oh scnapp!!!

ashatt


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ALEXRAPTOR ALL YOU DO IS BITCH BITCH BITCH BITCH BITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCH


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I had to lift the "Ignore" feature to see this post and now I see it was worth it :laugh:
> 
> Well done!


you got ace on the ignore list
















on topice: i choose my side, the "shut your pie hole and do want

i tell you to do, post a rubuttal post and its just deleted" side


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

joey said:


> ALEXRAPTOR ALL YOU DO IS BITCH BITCH BITCH BITCH BITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCHBITCH BITCH BITCH BITCH


LMAO ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

First off. Cut the RIP sh*t out of normal threads in the Lounge. There is blatant and retarded post whoring in this thread that made it god awful to run through. Seriously, more RIP sh*t in non RIP threads will lead me to shut down your threads entirely. Mind your troops, Acestro.

Secondly, the premise of this whole debacle is retarded. The fact is I feel most people realize what hyphen and Jewelz feel is acceptable. We dont have a problem with pictures of celebrities, etc.... I feel we are pretty lenient. Most sites are concentrated on being better FISH sites while this site is busy bitching about whether or not we can or cant show a picture of some bitch fingering herself. Screw that, and screw all the members who are more concerned with coming to PFury to get their daily stroke in rather than help someone out with their fish.

This whole thing was not about someone posting pics. It was about someone continuing to post pics despite being asked not to simply for the fun and enjoyment of goading and taunting moderators who work on this site on a volunteer basis. If you can not respect them enough for doing that, for making this site tick FOR YOUR BENEFIT, then leave the site now.

If you have a problem with the rules, bring it up to an MAB member. They can vote to change the rules at anytime. But of course that wont be done.... bitching, moaning, and generally making me and the teams life hard is surely a better course....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Xenon said:


> First off. Cut the RIP sh*t out of normal threads in the Lounge. There is blatant and retarded post whoring in this thread that made it god awful to run through. Seriously, more RIP sh*t in non RIP threads will lead me to shut down your threads entirely. Mind your troops, Acestro.
> 
> Secondly, the premise of this whole debacle is retarded. The fact is I feel most people realize what hyphen and Jewelz feel is acceptable. We dont have a problem with pictures of celebrities, etc.... I feel we are pretty lenient. Most sites are concentrated on being better FISH sites while this site is busy bitching about whether or not we can or cant show a picture of some bitch fingering herself. Screw that, and screw all the members who are more concerned with coming to PFury to get their daily stroke in rather than help someone out with their fish.
> 
> ...


i love it when xenon gives the finger to being PC...w00t!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm trying to 'mind the troops'







If they dont listen, what can I do? I guess RIP would be over...

We went from our own forum to this guys, nice.











MR.FREEZ said:


> Have you guys even considered what your fighting against? the mods wield the power, they could ban every single porn-furians asses with a few actions in the control panel :rasp:
> 
> Your fighting a battle you cannot win.
> In fact i recommend the mods terminate the lounge indefinatly! the Porn-furians will be defeeated!


why do you think I chose the side with the mods on it?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

so wait a tick here, you guys made your

own fourm board?! dam i really havent been

paying close attention to the lounge for

longer then i thought


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> Have you guys even considered what your fighting against? the mods wield the power, they could ban every single porn-furians asses with a few actions in the control panel :rasp:
> 
> Your fighting a battle you cannot win.
> In fact i recommend the mods terminate the lounge indefinatly! the Porn-furians will be defeeated!


why do you think I chose the side with the mods on it?








[/quote]
WHY WAS I PUT AGAINST THEM


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Xenon said:


> hmmmmmmmm, doesnt seem right somehow, but then again who am i to complain..............


DUDE, SHUT THE HELL UP AND DONT BE A DICK OUTSIDE OUR THREAD, EVEN THOUGH I DONT THINK YOUR PART OF THE TEAM
[/quote]

*Joey'd you are teetering and a slippery slope. Please cease this sort of post.*
[/quote]

because xenon hates you


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Joey'd is not an official RIP member.

Joey'd is hijacking even my thread.









Joey'd needs a vacation.

This is about the battle between prudes and porns

I think...


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> *Joey'd is not an official RIP member. *
> 
> Joey'd is hijacking even my thread.
> 
> ...


neither are you..in my eyes...your dead to me


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> *Joey'd is not an official RIP member. *
> 
> Joey'd is hijacking even my thread.
> 
> ...


neither are you..in my eyes...your dead to me
[/quote]
im all like emo and stuff now








where are my razor blades


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

joey said:


> Have you guys even considered what your fighting against? the mods wield the power, they could ban every single porn-furians asses with a few actions in the control panel :rasp:
> 
> Your fighting a battle you cannot win.
> In fact i recommend the mods terminate the lounge indefinatly! the Porn-furians will be defeeated!


YOU WERE BEAT UP AS A CHILD WERENT YOU







YOU MAKE ME SICK
[/quote]
agree with you buddy


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

after reading over all the conversations on the subject the past day or so i think the mods made the right choice. i think bullsnake should have just stopped when asked. it is a bit annoying going into the lounge and seeing 10 different hot chick threads, but i am in no way opposed to seeing hot chicks, if i choose to do so i can. but why would i want to do that here? anyway... count me in on the prudes side, this is a fish keeping website, the lounge is a place to have fun. but not this kind of fun.



acestro said:


> Joey'd is not an official RIP member.
> 
> Joey'd is hijacking even my thread.
> 
> ...


Quoted For Truth.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

^^^^^
thats just wrong NJ
how mean can you be








i was emo enough as it is









everybody hates me now


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

joey said:


> ^^^^^
> thats just wrong NJ
> how mean can you be
> 
> ...


Thats it.

Take a day off. When you come back please think twice about derailing threads and posting spam/nonsense (talking about a lot of other threads, not simply this one).


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You can close this thread too, it's toast.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

no need, just cut the RIP derailments and useless/spam posts outside the main RIP thread.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Xenon said:


> ^^^^^
> thats just wrong NJ
> how mean can you be
> 
> ...


Thats it.

Take a day off. When you come back please think twice about derailing threads and posting spam/nonsense (talking about a lot of other threads, not simply this one).
[/quote]








2nd day off in a few month period


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

is this thing over yet? i mean the bullsnake thing? cuz i think Xenon came and served up some pretty good prudeness and helped the prudes take victory.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

slckr69 said:


> is this thing over yet? i mean the bullsnake thing? cuz i think Xenon came and served up some pretty good prudeness and helped the prudes take victory.


I am simply waiting for a declaration of victory.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

PRUDES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just wanna thank Dippy for supplying with the fortress of aquatic plants from which we launched our barrade of attacks from...







...oh ya and xenon might have helped a BIT...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Trigga said:


> PRUDES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just wanna thank Dippy for supplying with the fortress of aquatic plants from which we launched our barrade of attacks from...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trigga you Benedict Arnold..I thought you were on the Porn-Furians side.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Xenon said:


> is this thing over yet? i mean the bullsnake thing? cuz i think Xenon came and served up some pretty good prudeness and helped the prudes take victory.


I am simply waiting for a declaration of victory.








[/quote]

hey believe it or not i sided with the prudes on this one... me and ace are all for the punishment of bullsnake!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

me me me for porn


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> PRUDES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just wanna thank Dippy for supplying with the fortress of aquatic plants from which we launched our barrade of attacks from...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trigga you Benedict Arnold..I thought you were on the Porn-Furians side.








[/quote]
PFURY CIVIL WAR

the 'prudes'

Xenon
GG
ABB
hyphen/fattykins/buffalobill/etc
D-boy
slckr
acestro
Jewelz (Mr. buttsecks)
DippyEggs
*Trigga (who has the silly name of THADON for now)*


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

bullsnake gets punished for posting sexy pics of girls that everyone enjoyed seeing weather they want to admit it or not but you let RIP spam the sh*t out of the entire lounge and reward them by giving them their own thread?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> bullsnake gets punished for posting sexy pics of girls that everyone enjoyed seeing weather they want to admit it or not but you let RIP spam the sh*t out of the entire lounge and reward them by giving them their own thread?


its not a reward. Its a solution.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> bullsnake gets punished for posting sexy pics of girls that everyone enjoyed seeing weather they want to admit it or not but you let RIP spam the sh*t out of the entire lounge and reward them by giving them their own thread?


its not a reward. Its a solution.
[/quote]

Maybe a solution to the posting of acceptable images of hot girls & guys could have its own thread/sub-forum. This way people who dislike it can avoid it or people at work can avoid it. Just a suggestion and thought. This way the little teenagers can view their hot chicks and the guys who cannot talk to girls can do the same.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

b_ack51 said:


> bullsnake gets punished for posting sexy pics of girls that everyone enjoyed seeing weather they want to admit it or not but you let RIP spam the sh*t out of the entire lounge and reward them by giving them their own thread?


its not a reward. Its a solution.
[/quote]

Maybe a solution to the posting of acceptable images of hot girls & guys could have its own thread/sub-forum. This way people who dislike it can avoid it or people at work can avoid it. Just a suggestion and thought. This way the little teenagers can view their hot chicks and the guys who cannot talk to girls can do the same.
[/quote]

Not a solution.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Xenon said:


> bullsnake gets punished for posting sexy pics of girls that everyone enjoyed seeing weather they want to admit it or not but you let RIP spam the sh*t out of the entire lounge and reward them by giving them their own thread?


its not a reward. Its a solution.
[/quote]

Maybe a solution to the posting of acceptable images of hot girls & guys could have its own thread/sub-forum. This way people who dislike it can avoid it or people at work can avoid it. Just a suggestion and thought. This way the little teenagers can view their hot chicks and the guys who cannot talk to girls can do the same.
[/quote]

Not a solution.
[/quote]

i think its a good idea. its a resoloution.

seems like a reward to me tho mike. a soloution would be deleting their treasured thread!!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> bullsnake gets punished for posting sexy pics of girls that everyone enjoyed seeing weather they want to admit it or not but you let RIP spam the sh*t out of the entire lounge and reward them by giving them their own thread?


its not a reward. Its a solution.
[/quote]

Maybe a solution to the posting of acceptable images of hot girls & guys could have its own thread/sub-forum. This way people who dislike it can avoid it or people at work can avoid it. Just a suggestion and thought. This way the little teenagers can view their hot chicks and the guys who cannot talk to girls can do the same.
[/quote]

Not a solution.
[/quote]

So let me get this straight, breaking one rule is okay but breaking a different rule isn't okay? I'm just trying to see the logic behind this.

*Breaking this rule is okay and gets its own forum.* 
6. Maintain good conduct while posting 
* Do not spam the site. A member is "spamming" when they repeatedly or show a pattern of posting items that individually hold little or no value to the thread. 
* Do not purposfully derail threads. "Derailing" a thread is defined when a member purposefully or repeatedly attempts to post items unrelated to the topic title.

*But breaking this rule isn't. *
2. No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore. 
* This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.) 
-Thong shots 
-Nudity and near nudity 
-Exposed backsides 
-Exposed or partially covered breasts

Again I'm not for either side, I'm just trying to see the logic behind this so I can vote accordingly.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

b_ack51 said:


> bullsnake gets punished for posting sexy pics of girls that everyone enjoyed seeing weather they want to admit it or not but you let RIP spam the sh*t out of the entire lounge and reward them by giving them their own thread?


its not a reward. Its a solution.
[/quote]

Maybe a solution to the posting of acceptable images of hot girls & guys could have its own thread/sub-forum. This way people who dislike it can avoid it or people at work can avoid it. Just a suggestion and thought. This way the little teenagers can view their hot chicks and the guys who cannot talk to girls can do the same.
[/quote]

Not a solution.
[/quote]

So let me get this straight, breaking one rule is okay but breaking a different rule isn't okay? I'm just trying to see the logic behind this.

*Breaking this rule is okay and gets its own forum.* 
6. Maintain good conduct while posting 
* Do not spam the site. A member is "spamming" when they repeatedly or show a pattern of posting items that individually hold little or no value to the thread. 
* Do not purposfully derail threads. "Derailing" a thread is defined when a member purposefully or repeatedly attempts to post items unrelated to the topic title.

*But breaking this rule isn't. *
2. No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore. 
* This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.) 
-Thong shots 
-Nudity and near nudity 
-Exposed backsides 
-Exposed or partially covered breasts

Again I'm not for either side, I'm just trying to see the logic behind this so I can vote accordingly.
[/quote]

Team RIP in and of itself is a viable entity. The members actions are not. I have just started to see their actions and have suspended one.... maybe 2 today for spamming lounge threads. I dont have a problem with Team RIP as a viable entity keeping their play confined to a corner of the site. However, chick pics, which are not viable and damaging to the site as a whole are not to be confined to a corner of a site.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm not on the Prude side. however I cannot side with the porn side simply for the fact that they are going about the cause the wrong way. 
So I will watch this battle unfold. 
Maybe I will side with the prudes and fight the battle from within...
Damn I guess I shouldn't have said that outloud.....


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Xenon said:


> bullsnake gets punished for posting sexy pics of girls that everyone enjoyed seeing weather they want to admit it or not but you let RIP spam the sh*t out of the entire lounge and reward them by giving them their own thread?


its not a reward. Its a solution.
[/quote]

Maybe a solution to the posting of acceptable images of hot girls & guys could have its own thread/sub-forum. This way people who dislike it can avoid it or people at work can avoid it. Just a suggestion and thought. This way the little teenagers can view their hot chicks and the guys who cannot talk to girls can do the same.
[/quote]

Not a solution.
[/quote]

So let me get this straight, breaking one rule is okay but breaking a different rule isn't okay? I'm just trying to see the logic behind this.

*Breaking this rule is okay and gets its own forum.* 
6. Maintain good conduct while posting 
* Do not spam the site. A member is "spamming" when they repeatedly or show a pattern of posting items that individually hold little or no value to the thread. 
* Do not purposfully derail threads. "Derailing" a thread is defined when a member purposefully or repeatedly attempts to post items unrelated to the topic title.

*But breaking this rule isn't. *
2. No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore. 
* This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.) 
-Thong shots 
-Nudity and near nudity 
-Exposed backsides 
-Exposed or partially covered breasts

Again I'm not for either side, I'm just trying to see the logic behind this so I can vote accordingly.
[/quote]

Team RIP in and of itself is a viable entity. The members actions are not. I have just started to see their actions and have suspended one.... maybe 2 today for spamming lounge threads. I dont have a problem with Team RIP as a viable entity keeping their play confined to a corner of the site. However, chick pics, which are not viable and damaging to the site as a whole are not to be confined to a corner of a site.
[/quote]

joey is not apart of us.. just so thats clear. and now i must leave.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Team RIP in and of itself is a viable entity. The members actions are not. I have just started to see their actions and have suspended one.... maybe 2 today for spamming lounge threads. I dont have a problem with Team RIP as a viable entity keeping their play confined to a corner of the site. However, chick pics, which are not viable and damaging to the site as a whole are not to be confined to a corner of a site.


Viable entity? How so?

Viable
4. vivid; real; stimulating, as to the intellect, imagination, or senses: a period of history that few teachers can make viable for students.

Entity 
1. something that has a real existence

Intellect, stimulating? Those words for the team RIP thread? I thought that thread was more of useless idiotic posts. Maybe I'm misunderstanding the term viable entity.

And Slckr, joey'd is a problem but he's not always the problem. I see plenty of true RIP spam in the lounge.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

b_ack51 said:


> Intellect, stimulating? Those words for the team RIP thread? I thought that thread was more of useless idiotic posts. Maybe I'm misunderstanding the term viable entity.


Not intelligent or stimulating to you maybe. But to others sure. Team RIP in and of itself does not do harm to the forum if it is isolated to its thread/forum.

What do you want to hear from me now Brian?... or will be continue to go back and forth simply arguing syntax and semantics for the "fun" of it?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Team RIP in and of itself is a viable entity. The members actions are not. I have just started to see their actions and have suspended one.... maybe 2 today for spamming lounge threads. I dont have a problem with Team RIP as a viable entity keeping their play confined to a corner of the site. However, chick pics, which are not viable and damaging to the site as a whole are not to be confined to a corner of a site.


Viable entity? How so?

Viable
4. vivid; real; stimulating, as to the intellect, imagination, or senses: a period of history that few teachers can make viable for students.

Entity 
1. something that has a real existence

Intellect, stimulating? Those words for the team RIP thread? I thought that thread was more of useless idiotic posts. Maybe I'm misunderstanding the term viable entity.

And Slckr, joey'd is a problem but he's not always the problem. I see plenty of true RIP spam in the lounge.
[/quote]
yo got a pm bro


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

b_ack51 said:


> And Slckr, joey'd is a problem but he's not always the problem. I see plenty of true RIP spam in the lounge.


indeed. and that will stop now. or all their members will find themselves banned.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Intellect, stimulating? Those words for the team RIP thread? I thought that thread was more of useless idiotic posts. Maybe I'm misunderstanding the term viable entity.


Not intelligent or stimulating to you maybe. But to others sure. Team RIP in and of itself does not do harm to the forum if it is isolated to its thread/forum.

What do you want to hear from me now Brian?... or will be continue to go back and forth simply arguing syntax and semantics for the "fun" of it?
[/quote]

Just wanted to hear the logic behind the decisions being made. All I see is one thing is okay and one isn't, but in reality they are both breaking the rules. Call it looking for the logic behind something that doesn't seem right, I guess that's just the analyst I am. If I see something that doesn't make sense, I question it. Its your site Mike and you can do whatever you want, but when you and GG created MAB to help the forum build a community, become a better informational site, and just to grow positively I was elected onto the board. As this issue is a forum issue brought up by the members, I am trying to look at all sides of the discussion/argument/issue. Like I said before, I'm not for or against the pictures, I'm just trying to learn more about this situation.

In other words I'm trying to obtain information about the situation so if it ever does come up to MAB, I can be fully educated and knowledagble about the situtation. You know Mike I have nothing against you or this site, I do enjoy this site and thank you for it, but I'm just taking my MAB responsibility and finding out information about a certain issue so I can make a better decision for the community.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

b_ack51 said:


> Intellect, stimulating? Those words for the team RIP thread? I thought that thread was more of useless idiotic posts. Maybe I'm misunderstanding the term viable entity.


Not intelligent or stimulating to you maybe. But to others sure. Team RIP in and of itself does not do harm to the forum if it is isolated to its thread/forum.

What do you want to hear from me now Brian?... or will be continue to go back and forth simply arguing syntax and semantics for the "fun" of it?
[/quote]

Just wanted to hear the logic behind the decisions being made. All I see is one thing is okay and one isn't, but in reality they are both breaking the rules. Call it looking for the logic behind something that doesn't seem right, I guess that's just the analyst I am. If I see something that doesn't make sense, I question it. Its your site Mike and you can do whatever you want, but when you and GG created MAB to help the forum build a community, become a better informational site, and just to grow positively I was elected onto the board. As this issue is a forum issue brought up by the members, I am trying to look at all sides of the discussion/argument/issue. Like I said before, I'm not for or against the pictures, I'm just trying to learn more about this situation.

In other words I'm trying to obtain information about the situation so if it ever does come up to MAB, I can be fully educated and knowledagble about the situtation. You know Mike I have nothing against you or this site, I do enjoy this site and thank you for it, but I'm just taking my MAB responsibility and finding out information about a certain issue so I can make a better decision for the community.
[/quote]

You are free to propose a vote to eradicate the team rip forum and redefine the acceptability of boobie threads.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

back, create a political party and push your issues


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> back, create a political party and push your issues


I don't take sides, I'm neutral just trying to see every issue from every persons view. No b_ack51 party, at least not yet.


----------

